# Suggestions for TiVo Rewards



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

LCD HDTV
TiVo Gift Card
Lifetime TiVo Subscription
Gift Cards to other stores


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

An adequate LCD TV would be expensive.
Lifetime isn't offered anymore.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

LCD HDTV wouldn't have to be a giant model - something modest like 26-30" would do for under 100,000 points. I know they don't sell lifetime anymore, but they could give it away as a reward for something like 75,000 points which would be the equivalent of 15 new activations.


----------

